# Freshwater clams



## iceman2

Can a person use them for bait? I read a magazine artical where they were useing them as bait for catfish and bluegill.


----------



## jpollman

Iceman,

I'm sure Boehr will have a definitive answer on this. But I'd say NO to that question.

This is right from the 2002 Fishing Guide....

You may not.

*Take or attempt to take freshwater mussels (clams or other bivalves) whether living or dead, including the shell or parts thereof (except zebra mussels) from any waters of the state except under provisions of a cultural or scientific investigation permit from the DNR.*


----------



## boehr

The correct answer is above.


----------



## answerguy8

How long has this been the law?
Any idea why the law specifically addresses picking up clamshells?
I don't see the DNR swooping down on kids picking up clamshells while playing on the beach, but technically they could.


----------



## boehr

Have no idea, you'll have to contact your fish biologist answerguy8 and ask him/her.


----------



## Gone Fishing

Man, my poor kid is a fugitive. First he used a Goby to catch a Bass, then he was netting minnows and had little Bluegills mixed in and now this (he likes to collect shells). At this rate he'll be on the DNR's most wanted list by the time he is 10.  All kidding aside, I was not aware you could not possess an empty clam shell. I'll make sure he gets the word.


----------



## Cable

G.F. my son also picked up an empty clam shell and brought it home. I am thinking of calling the police and having an A.P.B. put out for a fugitive five year old with a clam shell and turning him in to collect the reward money for my self.
P.S. Steve I will make a donation of the reward money to this site.

Boehr thank you for all your help I know it doesn't show all the time but we all appriceate(sp) what you do for us.


----------



## tdduckman

I am pretty sure the reason for this rule was the commerical overhaverest of freshwater mussels to use as "seeds" for the cultured pearl industry. 

The pearl industry takes freshwater mussel shells and makes the "seeds" that are planted into oysters to make pearls. I believe that native mussels were threatened in Ohio, and Indiana and the rule was made to protect what we have in Michigan. I do not believe your kids will get arrested for having picked up a shell but if you have truck load of shells expect trouble.


----------



## Gone Fishing

Sorry if I sounded sarcastic about our laws. They are there for a reason and the DNR does a very good job with minimal resources to enforce them. My son is 9 and has a very good understanding of the laws that pertain to fishing. He recently passed his safe boating class (with a test score of 98% / I got 96 %) and is constantly reading about various species of fish and their habitat. I'm quite sure he will grow up to be a sportsman with great respect of our resources and laws.
Boehr, I would also like to thank you for your help and knowledge on these boards. It is very much appreciated.
John


----------



## Patriot

As one who has personal knowledge of the illegal shell harvest techniques and the consequences, they are in fact protected for a very good reason. The Mussel Act was originally passed to control the harvest of clams for buttons when that was a profitable venture. Therefore it was greatly outdated. The influx of illegal shell divers from the Kentucky Lakes region of Tennessee and Kentucky, and their attempt to raid our bigger southern rivers made the new legislation necessary. Fast money attracts certain type people who ironically also attract Conservation Officers. The first arrests of illegal shell divers was made in Grand Haven in the late 80's. They were able to make 3 to 4 thousand dollars a night on occasion. Several more arrests followed before it became "less profitable" due to fines and loss of equipment. Clams are an overated bait for catfish. Cut Alwife and sucker are the bait of choice for the big cats in the spring on the Grand.


----------



## Youper

Two years ago I caught a freshwater clam on hook and line in the middle branch of the Escanaba River. It was the oddest thing to see.


----------

